# No sound & no picture on tv



## djrob318 (May 26, 2011)

I have a Polaroid HDTV. I turned it on today and it had No sound & no picture. The menu & cable guide can be accessed & seen, but that's all. It worked fine last night. 

Please help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Is it possible that you may have accidentally switched cable outputs prior to shutting off the t.v ? This happens allot with elderly people who try to switch channels an mess up the settings.


----------

